# Lets end this confusion once and for all! Fi vs Ti!



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Welp I have been debating between me using Ti or Fi. (INTP or INFP)

If you are ready to sit down and read through my wreckage of Ne then buckle up xD.

Lets start by reading my analysis of a fictional character: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/6973-anime-manga-characters-personality-126.html#post10613634
Do I sound Ti or Fi here. I thought that this could help cause it is me analyzing something hoping that a part of me is projected into it.

Here is how I think of answers:


> When I am ask a question I normally answer it through my understanding of the question if I don't understand it I cant answer it or fail to give you the right answer. I need to understand the question in order to answer it. Frequently - Oftenly I tend to have multiple interpretations of the question and tend to give multiple answers cause I can't answer it with just one cause question tends to be weird that way.
> I can't really give you an example right now cause I can't remember any so I would try to remember.
> and when I need to make a critical decision I try to look at all options and see their benefits and go off my basis of that.
> If I am ask a question such as the game 2 truth 1 lie I find it easy to know what is the truth and lie I would give an example:
> ...


Sorry if I am bothering you but I just wanna clear some doubts regarding Fi and Ti
I don't really know how I connect with people xD. The thing the differentiates Alpha NT and Delta NF is that Alpha NT likes to talk about theories and Delta NF loves to talk about experiences but I don't really know where I lie o.o.
I normally don't start conversations but if I do I like to talk about something I learnt and share it with people but at times I would talk about what I did yesterday and most of the time lead it to something I learn or do small talk but the other 50% of the time I wouldn't not talk about the things I learn cause I know people don't care so I normally don't start or ask them about how is there life or something similar I am terrible setting up the mood but I would love to. At home I am very comfortable with my family so I love to joke around with my parents and siblings I love to mess around such as making weird voices and/or tell jokes just for shiz and giggles xD.



> When a friend comes troubled with a problem. A thinker would offer solutions. A feeler would try to make their friend to feel good.QUOTE]
> Hmm do you mean like if a person lost his dog what would I do? then I would probably just help him or ask him if he already did 'x' so I guess I would be in 'offer solutions'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

If you take Jungian cognitive function, probably you have both Fi and Ti developed. (I saw strong Fi, but there are also some Ti). 
Have you tried it?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Corleo said:


> If you take Jungian cognitive function, probably you have both Fi and Ti developed. (I saw strong Fi, but there are also some Ti).
> Have you tried it?


How can you have both developed aren't they two opposite functions?

Oh a thing to note is that I am 16 so I don't saying saying those two functions being developed is impropable due to my age.


----------



## Giraffe77 (May 5, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I don't really know how I connect with people xD.


Inferior Fe needs help. 



> I normally don't start conversations but if I do I like to talk about something I learnt and share it with people...


Learning. Learning about how passionate something made you feel, or something more academic?



> ...I wouldn't not talk about the things I learn cause I know people don't care so I normally don't start or ask them...


Typical Ji. 



> I am terrible setting up the mood but I would love to. At home I am very comfortable with my family so I love to joke around with my parents and siblings I love to mess around such as making weird voices and/or tell jokes just for shiz and giggles xD.


Finally. Fe can comfortably breathe, once in a familiar (Si) environment. 



> I relate things to myself such as if I want to read a book I would love it if the protagonist of the book is similar to me or that if I like the story. I don't know if you can call this logical.
> I tend to relate the protagonist of the story to myself cause its fun to do it and I don't know why but I just like it better.


xNTP's are conscious and aware of Fi, yet it is a rather childish and primitive function. 




> I asked my friend if I were 'logical' and he replied saying that I was very logical and I asked why he said that I tend to use maths way too much and that I have to rationalize things always and that I don't get 'emotions' in where if a friend is joking about lets say that he is joking around by saying bad things about me I can get mad cause I didn't read the mood and probably take it seriously and at times being told to think about other people more and how it will affect their emotions (Don't know if this could go Fi or Ti).


Getting an outside perspective is sometimes best. We don't get a third person look at ourselves. 
When someone gets mad at you, you unconsciously react in a weak attempt to harmonize the mood. When you react to outer moods, this is Fe. Fi is when you react to inner mood. 




> INFP are said to be 'serious' people and I could appear serious but I am a very laid-back fun-loving person :3.


Looks like you work on your Fi. INTP's can perceive this weakness, and sometimes feel they gotta work on it. 



> I definitely show NT behavior regarding learning and learning I excel in logical such as Maths , Physics and IT stuff and terrible with memory xD but in Maths


INTP doesn't mean being really good at this stuff. But an interest in it's potentials, and how it fits into your subjective structure of logic can be very, very intriguing to an xNTP. 

If I were to stop in on you, on a normal typical time and day, would I likely find you - 

- Feeling emotion
- Or thinking about stuff. 

A possible way to see if you are introverted or extroverted (assuming you are a thinker)

Do you usually have

- a small handful of hobbies and personal interests, that you continually engage in and have a pretty good understanding (Introverted)

- Tons and tons of different interests and unfinished hobbies, that generally get pushed away for another day
(extroverted)


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

TMills27 said:


> Inferior Fe needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally talk about something academic but at times I just talk why I found x to be such a good book/game

You would definitely be likely to find me thinking about things or reading a good book

The last point regarding introvert vs extraverted is something I would have to think about can't really give a direct answer right now cause I don't really know where to put myself

But thanks for the help 

Anybody else want to give a shot at me I would love to see every possible answer


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

TMills27 said:


> Inferior Fe needs help.
> 
> Getting an outside perspective is sometimes best. We don't get a third person look at ourselves.
> When someone gets mad at you, you unconsciously react in a weak attempt to harmonize the mood. *When you react to outer moods, this is Fe.* Fi is when you react to inner mood.
> ...


Fi Ti had me confused as well, as I answered some questionnaires, and a lot of people had me down as an ISFP or INFJ, because I have values, like that it is important to protect and help my family, and that it is wrong to make others unhappy if there isn't a very, very good reason for it, which according to them amounts to Fi.

But I'm not in touch with my inner feeling at all. When I am sad or happy, it's because other people around me are, and it is about something that concerns me as well. I rarely have a definable mood when I am alone or when people around me aren't showing some very obvious emotions. 

I do tend to think about stuff a lot though. Were these guys wrong about values being Fi, or am I just too out of touch with my emotions to realize that I do have Fi as a dominant function?


----------



## Giraffe77 (May 5, 2014)

I should have added in the two options

- Feeling emotion, being passionate towards your feelings for a cause, reading and caring deeply for people. 
- or thinking about stuff, learning something, _engaged in a hobby of some sort_.

In Ti-doms, I believe that we are very consciously aware of the information that Fi is directed towards. We _know _we have personal, inner values, and sometimes, we take the role of wrestling with them. Fi is sometimes, quite embarrassing to us. 

The information Fe reacts to (the outer moods of other people, and the mood we are emoting to others), is sometimes unnoticed to us Ti-doms. Yet, secretely unknownst to you, it is being used. It has a weird inkling to be used, it's striving to break up Ti and give it a little break. Fe, to ti-doms, is a way to finally let-loose and relax a bit, enjoy feeling the atmosphere and take a small break from our deep focus and concentration. Fe resets all the functions into balance and harmony.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

TMills27 said:


> I should have added in the two options
> 
> - Feeling emotion, being passionate towards your feelings for a cause, reading and caring deeply for people.
> - or thinking about stuff, learning something, _engaged in a hobby of some sort_.
> ...


Yup like I said I am definitely gonna be caught thinking. I normally spend my time on the internet reading articles , watching videos and/or be on reddit reading random stuff XD why? Cause it's fun to gather up information. I don't really do it due to my emotions unless you can say boredom is an emotion it's not right? It's a mood right? If you don't see me on my computer reading random things for fun I probably be sitting thinking about things contemplating about random questions or thinking about academic things ranging from Maths to Physics to Chemistry etc.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> How can you have both developed aren't they two opposite functions?
> 
> Oh a thing to note is that I am 16 so I don't saying saying those two functions being developed is impropable due to my age.


They're not exactly "opposites." You'll probably have a ton of one and a little bit or some of the other.

If your dominant function is Ti, you'll _absolutely suck_ at using Fe, the judgment process that relies on a social and cultural frame of reference and allows its users to respond to situations in appropriate ways. If your dominant function is Fi, you'll be awful at using Te, which is the judgment process that relies on "objective" frames of reference, allowing its users to efficiently categorize, sort through, interpret, and react upon data, and then choose a logical course of action. Those are opposites: Ti and Fe, or Fi and Te.

Your writing style, the length of your post, and your willingness to thoroughly analyze your emotions, past, and potential biases in the name of truth and objectivity says INTP to me. (You TOTALLY couldn't see THAT one coming a mile off.) That's not even touching on the fact that you obviously went: "Welp, I wanna find my type. What should I give people that will tell them about me? I know--a long analysis I wrote out! That should do it."

INTPs can be pretty bizarre when it comes to type... or anything mental, really. I think maybe we show our colors early, perhaps as a result of so much introspection even during childhood. I had myself typed as INTP at 13, and I still find it accurate. Not saying that works for everyone, but if your brain works like mine does, don't rule it out. INTP (and INTJ) kids can be pretty weird.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> They're not exactly "opposites." You'll probably have a ton of one and a little bit or some of the other.
> 
> If your dominant function is Ti, you'll _absolutely suck_ at using Fe, the judgment process that relies on a social and cultural frame of reference and allows its users to respond to situations in appropriate ways. If your dominant function is Fi, you'll be awful at using Te, which is the judgment process that relies on "objective" frames of reference, allowing its users to efficiently categorize, sort through, interpret, and react upon data, and then choose a logical course of action. Those are opposites: Ti and Fe, or Fi and Te.
> 
> ...


Hahah thanks alot  coming from an INTP it does help too 

I thought Ti and Fi were opposites due to as a person Ti went higher up the function order their Fi went lower so I presumed that Ti and Fi were opposites but thanks  I got what you meant now


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> They're not exactly "opposites." You'll probably have a ton of one and a little bit or some of the other.
> 
> If your dominant function is Ti, you'll _absolutely suck_ at using Fe, the judgment process that relies on a social and cultural frame of reference and allows its users to respond to situations in appropriate ways. If your dominant function is Fi, you'll be awful at using Te, which is the judgment process that relies on "objective" frames of reference, allowing its users to efficiently categorize, sort through, interpret, and react upon data, and then choose a logical course of action. Those are opposites: Ti and Fe, or Fi and Te.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bother but what IS Fi?
I know it's a judging function but I don't understand how it based of its decision. Do they only think of what is right or wrong in terms of decision making? I didn't understand how one could base of their actions with their emotions so if he is angry what would he do?
What does it even mean to analyze ones emotions?
I normally think about running simulations of conversations and potential future such as thinking about like "what if he asks me this question" so I would think of how the conversation would run or like "what if she comes back now due to ..." . This is most likely my Ne but I tend to think about theoretical possibilities a lot.
So can't an INFP also want to know all potential bias.
What is the major difference between INTP and INFP?
I want to know more about this to convince me more that I am an INTP XD


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Sorry to bother but what IS Fi?
> I know it's a judging function but I don't understand how it based of its decision. Do they only think of what is right or wrong in terms of decision making? I didn't understand how one could base of their actions with their emotions so if he is angry what would he do?
> What does it even mean to analyze ones emotions?
> I normally think about running simulations of conversations and potential future such as thinking about like "what if he asks me this question" so I would think of how the conversation would run or like "what if she comes back now due to ..." . This is most likely my Ne but I tend to think about theoretical possibilities a lot.
> ...


I am going to refer a bit to the lovely Lenore Thomson and her book _Personality Type: An Owner's Manual_ for this one. Over quite a lot of time working with and studying this system, I've found that Thomson and her book hit a lot of marks, so I consider it reliable.

First of all, let's get down a baseline for what we're talking about when we refer to a judgment (F/T) or perception (S/N) function. You can skip this part if you understand it, but since I'm the one who came up with this part, you won't have read it before. Plus, it was written by an INTP, so you may understand it better than similar articles written by other types, simply because you're probably wired like I am.

Think of a brain as like a very, very, very complex computer system. Along with the actual computer, you have input devices, like your mouse, keyboard, microphone, drawing tablet, camera, etc... and you have your actual computer, which does the processing and then sends the results to output devices, like your monitor, speakers, and printer.

Perception functions, like NPs' Ne, are sort of like your brain's input device. It sees the world, and it tells you about it. It brings in data for you to notice and analyze. Each function brings in data from a slightly different perspective. Se is wired towards using experience to learn from. Ne likes to observe patterns and potential, and tends to give you several angles on any information. Si observes, takes notes, and makes a point of looking at the things that are meaningful to you as defined by what's been meaningful to you before--kind of like that function that finishes off your words on your phone keyboard when you tap them. Ni makes a point of seeing every angle, every interpretation, and making the most use out of information that may well be limited... Ne does something a little bit similar, but in a much different way--it's hard to describe--for general purposes, think of Ni as a depth-first search and Ne as a breadth-first search.

Judgment functions are more like your processing and output. They take the data given to them by Perception, make a decision based upon it, and then carry it out. Computers' decision processes are most like Te, which acts upon a set of logical rules and principles in order to make choices. But humans have other ways of making decisions. There's Ti, which you're familiar with; it wraps itself around a problem and comes up with a unique and custom-built situational logical system in order to understand ("process") and solve it; however, it's also subject to the Garbage In, Garbage Out principle. If Ti users aren't careful to examine their premises carefully before building their logic upon them, then all that work is for nothing--so we have to be very careful not to make assumptions. Fe uses a rule system that's structured kind of like Te's, but instead of using logical, impersonal principles, it uses social and cultural ones.

*Now for the function you actually asked about,* and here I'll start referring to Thomson's book, because I have a hard time explaining Fi.

Fi takes a situation and--instead of relating to it by a set of standard rules, as would be the course of action for Fe or Te, and instead of relating to it situationally but logically, impersonally, and dispassionately like Ti would--Fi relates to the situation by means of personal feeling. Note that I said "feeling" and not "emotion." Feeling, in this case, can refer to a sense of aesthetics, pleasure, personal ideal, and ethics in addition to emotion... plus probably a ton I'm missing because it's not a very strong function for me (obviously). Fi seems to stem from your inherent piece of humanity itself, reaching deep into the well of shared human experience and unconditional values. Fi mostly works apart from cultural experience, typically ignoring it in I guess a similar way as Ti likes to ignore bureaucracy.

To very roughly paraphrase an example from the book, an INFP trying to make chili won't follow a recipe. They might remember, using Si, what's generally supposed to go in a chili, and go from there. Add a spice, taste it; Fi will tell them whether it tastes right, and if not, how to adjust it. Te-doms might follow a recipe down to its details, and may not know how to fix it if it ended up not very good because of a poor recipe. Hopefully, that Te user has an IFP around to poke his/her nose in the kitchen, taste the sauce, throw in more garlic, some herbes de provence, a dash of cayenne and another of cocoa powder (yep, this works), and suddenly everything is magical.

People with secondary or tertiary Fi or Te make pretty awesome cooks, by the way. It's a byproduct of both understanding chemistry rules, which Te is good at, and understanding aesthetic and other things that can't be put into words, which Fi is for.

I hope that explains things well enough.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> What does it even mean to analyze ones emotions?


To put into words exactly what you're feeling, and to pick apart and analyze why you're feeling it. INTPs approach their emotions like this--like emotions are a problem that needs to be solved--because that's the way we see them. We aren't efficient in dealing with emotions, so we see them like a barrier.

To INFPs, emotions are important, and to treat them this way and subject them to analysis is like cutting down their importance. Like... oh, I'm trying to think of the right word. To subjugate emotions to logic is to hand-wave their inherent meaning and importance, in the eyes of an INFP.

For instance, say Heather has a phobia. She's really afraid of bugs. If it's got more than four legs, she's outta there--she panics, she backs away, she keeps an eye on that crawly sucker. Even if it isn't dangerous. Totally irrational fear.

If Heather's an INTP, her response is probably to a) be pretty ashamed of this reaction, and b) research the crap out of bugs. She rationalizes over the top of her fear: there are very few bugs that could cause her harm, and most of them won't even cause her discomfort. She'll make a point of learning which bugs are dangerous, like venomous spiders or other venom she might be allergic to, and her rational mindset will easily excuse her wanting to give those a wide berth, while reminding her sometimes that the centipede probably isn't going to kill her.

If Heather's an INFP, she'll take her fear and acknowledge it, and make terms with it. If it's extreme enough that it's upsetting her life, she may do something about it, but she'll also be willing to accept that fear is a real thing that she happens to be experiencing, and that it's normal and acceptable even if it doesn't make sense. If someone tries to explain to her that most bugs are harmless, it probably won't help. In fact, being presented with the sort of research that would comfort an INTP may even panic an INFP more. INFP Heather doesn't want to know about which bugs are dangerous! She doesn't really want to think about bugs at all unless she absolutely needs to, thank you very much.



> So can't an INFP also want to know all potential bias.


Don't get me wrong, INFPs like accurate information as much as the next person. But in this particular kind of case, they wouldn't exhaustively research to counter any biases.

For one thing, they aren't quite as worried about biases in typing themselves in the first place. INFPs have a far more powerful instinct of identity than INTPs do. INTPs rely on self-observation and metacognition as their primary source of information about their identity. INFPs "just know" what they're like far more easily than we do, and the more introspective and thoughtful they are, the more definite this is for them.

Identity is treated quite similarly to emotion for INFPs. To question and break apart and analyze your identity is much less natural for them. An INTP can undergo an experience, be surprised by how they react, and immediately change how they see their own identity as a result of this newly obtained information. INFPs take longer, because they need the experience to sink into Fi's picture of themselves.

If an INTP composes little bits of information that fit into a system and those little bits output an identity, then an INFP collects brushstrokes in a painting to output their identity. While you can suddenly realize that a value in a spreadsheet table is off and change it, and then the entire result changes immediately--it takes a lot of reddish and orangey brushstrokes to turn a painting set in the afternoon to one set at sunset.

I hope that answers your other questions. This is a double post, sorry, but I wanted to make the length of this explanation a little less intimidating by separating it out a bit.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@myexplodingcat



> If Heather's an INTP, her response is probably to a) be pretty ashamed of this reaction, and b) *research the crap out of bugs*. She rationalizes over the top of her fear: there are very few bugs that could cause her harm, and most of them won't even cause her discomfort. She'll make a point of learning which bugs are dangerous, like venomous spiders or other venom she might be allergic to, and her rational mindset will easily excuse her wanting to give those a wide berth, while reminding her sometimes that the centipede probably isn't going to kill her.


This reminded me about me xD. I had trypophobia and just kept researching about it and found out it is a genetic leftover o.o xD.
Although I will be ashamed about it but not to a great extent cause even though yes I act upon it I don't really care about it anymore cause of that fact and holes don't really hurt you. But holes still can make me cringe but I just suck it up xD.



> For one thing, they aren't quite as worried about biases in typing themselves in the first place. INFPs have a far more powerful instinct of identity than INTPs do. *INTPs rely on self-observation and metacognition as their primary source of information about their identity. *INFPs "just know" what they're like far more easily than we do, and the more introspective and thoughtful they are, the more definite this is for them.


OMG yes xD


> Identity is treated quite similarly to emotion for INFPs. To question and break apart and analyze your identity is much less natural for them. *An INTP can undergo an experience, be surprised by how they react, and immediately change how they see their own identity as a result of this newly obtained information*. INFPs take longer, because they need the experience to sink into Fi's picture of themselves.


Yes!

I finally understand the difference between Fi and Ti xD


> If someone tries to explain to her that most bugs are harmless, it probably won't help. In fact, being presented with the sort of research that would comfort an INTP may even panic an INFP more. INFP Heather doesn't want to know about which bugs are dangerous! She doesn't really want to think about bugs at all unless she absolutely needs to, thank you very much.


Oh wow I am guilty to doing this to other people xD. I wont understand some peoples fear and I tell them facts and this makes them scared even more and I simply cant understand why they are scared xD. For example my sister is scared of insects so one time there were a couple dozens of ants which made me cringe (don't know why though xD) and my sister was scared...really scared so I said to her that they wont bite unless you disturb them and besides we are bigger and its not like they are fire ants.
It just got worst cause I think the only thing she heard was "bite...you..we are bigger..they are fire ants" xD.

So Fi acts upon feelings most of the thing they do is due to that feeling
but Ti on the other hand would try to understand and reason out the feeling first and act upon that instead?

For example Jack likes to play a specific character in a game.
If he is an INFP he would keep on playing that character maybe try out other characters because he finds that character fun to play/ he relates to them and would probably wouldn't change his mind in terms of his favorite.
If he is an INTP he would keep on playing that character due to him being good at him and/or due to him finding the character interesting in terms of mechanics or gameplay but if he finds somebody better or got bored of the character he would willingly change.

Or another example would be lets say Jack has a crush.
If he is an INFP would act upon that feeling trying to work upon it trying to get the person he likes and his feelings is hard to sway maybe even after the rejection he may still persist
If he is an INTP on the other hand may not act upon it or if he does may look childish. He may question why does he like the person but if he finds the reason he would stick to it and most likely not persist after the rejection

Or in my case xD
Jack is looking for his MBTI type
INFP - he would read up on mbti and see what he relates the most and due to him knowing alot about himself he would be resolute about it as he knows alot about himself.
INTP - he would read up on mbti and study it in great detail if he is really interested. He may be sure about his type but would/can be indecisive as because as he try to observe himself he finds contradictions and goes online to read more and more and more. xD (psst this is me xD)

Jack likes to ask questions.
INFP - Asks about ethical questions about how people should act or how things are.
INTP - Asks about logical questions that may lead no where xD ( I tend to ask the weirdest of questiions such as today I just asked "If a lesbian and gay got married are they considered **** or hetero?" I was genuinely curious xD and other questions I ask before : "Does a masochist think hell is heaven and vice versa".)

So INTP is way more logical and INFP is way more in touch with his feelings.
An INTP has changing images of himself while an INFP has a resolute(or at the least a long lasting) image of himself. 
So if an INFP finds he relates to someone he would make an image of himself into that person/character and carve it into stone and would not change it commonly.
An INTP finds he relates to someone he would make an image of himself into that person/character and would draw it into sand and would change it as he finds more character he finds relate able.

If you don't mind me asking ENTP vs INTP.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

That's pretty accurate, but make absolutely sure you don't mix up feeling and emotion. That's where a lot of INFP stereotypes come from. Fi draws on the inner kernel of basic humanity that everyone has... it's not just about that person's particular emotions.



Xzcouter said:


> So if an INFP finds he relates to someone he would make an image of himself into that person/character and carve it into stone and would not change it commonly.
> An INTP finds he relates to someone he would make an image of himself into that person/character and would draw it into sand and would change it as he finds more character he finds relate able.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking ENTP vs INTP.


Oh man, I do that all the time XD

But as for the INFP part, no; the point is that the INFP would probably not fall prey to basing their identity off a person or character. They already have an identity, see? And it takes a lot to change that instinctual sense of identity. Just one person they relate to will almost never do the trick.

I'll need to get to the differences between the NTPs later on, as I'm just on a break in class right now and don't have time to thoroughly expound... but here's a sample to think about.

An ENTP won't actually be terrible at using Fe. They'll acknowledge its use and purpose and, when they really need to, they can use it all right. It doesn't come as easily, but unlike to an INTP, it's not actively against their nature.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> That's pretty accurate, but make absolutely sure you don't mix up feeling and emotion. That's where a lot of INFP stereotypes come from. Fi draws on the inner kernel of basic humanity that everyone has... it's not just about that person's particular emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure no problem 
Is this Ti/Fe or Fi/Te I used here?.
I had a debate with a friend cause he complained the teacher being naggy and I ask him what did he do and he said that he said to the teacher yes to a question ("Did she ever shout in class?") I said it was his fault for being stupid (x3) cause he knew he would get into trouble and he knew that he doesn't want the nagging to go any longer and yet he had to say yes and I said that he shouldve said no instead cause it doesn't only make it better it would also stop her from stopping any longer. Then he goes on saying that why would he lie isn't lying 'bad' he ask I just said that just consider it a 'white lie' cause I don't really see lying as a bad thing if you want to avoid a bad event.

INFP use Te over Ti right?
So they would care more about practicality of something rather than learning about it right?
If so this is nothing like me xD. I love to learn about things for the sake of learning and not only that I love to be proven wrong at times this is why I love to debate (that and the fact I cant handle people making mistakes at times. I am well known to start debates) . I love being proven wrong because that just means more things to learn and more things to understand and at times it feels exciting to be wrong xD. I also love theorizing and don't really want to know the practical use of something and I can not simply care about it .

Oh and if an INFP finds something 'bad' cause it goes against their moral value they wouldn't even consider or think about doing it?
Such as if I find something that goes something I believe such as religion I wouldn't like to listen to it right? [ In my case I recently switch from Muslim to Atheist due to reasons but still take Islamic in school and still talk about it with some of my friends cause a) I know alot about it 2) I don't mind but I don't like talking about why I changed and stuff similar to that. ]

And due to their inferior function.
INTP would like to avoid getting too emotional about things and don't like it when people get too emotional (I am guilty).
INFP would like to avoid getting/giving criticism?.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Sure no problem
> Is this Ti/Fe or Fi/Te I used here?.
> I had a debate with a friend cause he complained the teacher being naggy and I ask him what did he do and he said that he said to the teacher yes to a question ("Did she ever shout in class?") I said it was his fault for being stupid (x3) cause he knew he would get into trouble and he knew that he doesn't want the nagging to go any longer and yet he had to say yes and I said that he shouldve said no instead cause it doesn't only make it better it would also stop her from stopping any longer. Then he goes on saying that why would he lie isn't lying 'bad' he ask I just said that just consider it a 'white lie' cause I don't really see lying as a bad thing if you want to avoid a bad event.


I don't know if that's relevant... that's more of a personal ethics thing. I think Ti would be the most likely to say that, though.



> INFP use Te over Ti right?
> So they would care more about practicality of something rather than learning about it right?
> If so this is nothing like me xD. I love to learn about things for the sake of learning and not only that I love to be proven wrong at times this is why I love to debate (that and the fact I cant handle people making mistakes at times. I am well known to start debates) . I love being proven wrong because that just means more things to learn and more things to understand and at times it feels exciting to be wrong xD. I also love theorizing and don't really want to know the practical use of something and I can not simply care about it .


INFPs don't really use either. Te is inferior for them, 'member?



> Oh and if an INFP finds something 'bad' cause it goes against their moral value they wouldn't even consider or think about doing it?
> Such as if I find something that goes something I believe such as religion I wouldn't like to listen to it right? [ In my case I recently switch from Muslim to Atheist due to reasons but still take Islamic in school and still talk about it with some of my friends cause a) I know alot about it 2) I don't mind but I don't like talking about why I changed and stuff similar to that.


I don't know about that. I think INFPs are a little more universally accepting of such things, for better or worse. They might not be as willing to consider such a point of view for themselves, but they'll respect it in other people. An INTP is more likely to take the view that there is one truth, and there are a lot of people in varying states of trying to find it, and their respect is based off of how hard someone seems to be trying to find truth, and how close they've gotten to whatever the INTP has reasoned out to be truth.

Of course, that latter parameter can change with the presence of new research and is pretty personal, because of the complexity and scope of the question. It does take quite a bit more new research to change that, though, again because of complexity and scope.



> And due to their inferior function.
> INTP would like to avoid getting too emotional about things and don't like it when people get too emotional (I am guilty).
> INFP would like to avoid getting/giving criticism?.


Yep, that's right. INTPs also don't give a crap about social mores most of the time. For instance, an INTP wouldn't hesitate to tell someone with age and experience that they're wrong, if their being wrong matters to the situation. But INTPs can use Fi to a degree... for instance, remembering to bring a gift to someone in the hospital, which is a custom of sorts--but it's a custom that belongs to all of humanity, not just one particular culture, so it falls under Fi's jurisdiction.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@myexplodingcat
Thanks alot 
After this whole thread do you think I am NTP or NFP
And I would still wait for that ENTP vs INTP difference 
I am thinking I may be an introverted ENTP so that maybe the reason why I think I use Fi more than normal.
Sorry if this bothers you btw just alot of things I like answers to xD.
Oh and this is Fe right? Or atleast 'Alpha' quadra behaviour from socionics


> I am terrible setting up the mood but I would love to.
> At home I am very comfortable with my family so I love to joke around with my parents and siblings I love to mess around such as making weird voices and/or tell jokes just for shiz and giggles xD.


Although lemme add a point I also begin to do this alot more around my friends in school. Cause I hate the boredom and it makes things more easier on me as things can get stressful when I don't release some of my energy at times. I love making people laugh and smile as it eases me (now I look at it isn't this extraverted xD but I know I am socially introverted cause people do tire me out and I feel energized after spending a good time alone especially reading a good fantasy/science book or after playing some video games :3.) .

Oh I think this could help I thought telling what is my opinion on art could help determine my type.
My view on art is that it's an outlet of creativity where our thoughts and ideas could take shape. Whenever I look at art I always try to look at the meaning behind it and what could the artist be thinking during the making of the piece. I try to take in its beauty due to the potential it has and admire it but I don't really stare at things for too long though I like to look at other pieces and understand then too and if I find something that is beautiful but without meaning or if it is not new I wouldn't consider to look at it eg: a picture of a car ( those tend to be meaningless ) or photos of sunset also don't tend to interest me. The art that I always look for are abstract or meaningful such as real life Pokemon drawings those are exciting to look and admire.
This is how I consider if something is a masterpiece or not I try to look for the meaning behind the story and how complex the story is! The more complex and meaningful the better.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Oh and this is Fe right? Or atleast 'Alpha' quadra behaviour from socionics
> 
> Although lemme add a point I also begin to do this alot more around my friends in school. Cause I hate the boredom and it makes things more easier on me as things can get stressful when I don't release some of my energy at times. I love making people laugh and smile as it eases me (now I look at it isn't this extraverted xD but I know I am socially introverted cause people do tire me out and I feel energized after spending a good time alone especially reading a good fantasy/science book or after playing some video games :3.) .
> 
> ...


That's more Ne than Fe. It's spontaneous. If you came from the moon, you'd still be able to do that--you don't need to know anything about culture to use it, which one can't say about Fe. And a strong secondary function is supposed to be a really good thing.

I have never been able to make sense of socionics, so I can't tell you there.

Hate to sound like a stuck record, but the art thing sounds INTP. Again. That's how I make/treat art, anyway. Also, that's another thing you just analyzed the crap out of.

All right, here goes ENTP vs. INTP. I can't tell if this'll be more or less difficult/time-consuming than the last one... my Ne is bizarrely strong, even though I'm more of a hermit than Gollum, so...

Grr... I can't find a good analogy for this. So, some comparisons at least.

Compared to INTPs, ENTPs are...
more competitive
generally more talkative in person
generally less wordy online
much more frequently in contact with their friends
come up with more ideas that may not work vs. fewer ideas that make more sense
way less serious
less pent-up
more energetic, but
less focused
WAY more in love with the spotlight
more self-assured
more confrontational
more mercurial (excepting those times when the bottle the INTP has been shoving his/her emotions in breaks, but nothing looks more mercurial than that)
more visibly enthusiastic
more expressive overall
less likely to remember detail
less sentimental
sometimes less diplomatic, Fe notwithstanding. It's like they take note of Fe's social advice, and then ignore it--but understand how people will react to this move. INTPs don't like conflict like ENTPs do, so they tend to be a little more careful.

I think you definitely use Ti.

The first way an INTP learns how to get along with people and relate to them is through Ne. Raw Ti freaks people out, but Ne is funny and you can use it to entertain people.



> The Handy-Dandy INTP Supercalifragilistic Encyclopedia
> 
> So, in a way, an INTP is handed a huge, blank encyclopedia at birth, and the INTP's life is spent filling it up. And not from beginning to end. All sorts of points will be hit in the middle, and the knowledge spreads out from there. If you're really lucky, by the end of your life, most of the empty spaces will be filled in.
> 
> ...


Here's the web site that's from. If you're an INTP, you'll relate to these articles--the list of links is right there on this page I'm linking if you scroll down a bit. The articles are written in a similar style to mine, so since you clearly don't mind reading my long posts, you'll probably find these entertaining enough as well as useful.

INTP - The INTP Experience


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> I don't know if that's relevant... that's more of a personal ethics thing. I think Ti would be the most likely to say that, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for double posting.
So if INFP don't use Te and mostly use Fi does this mean when they a question they would first evaluate it if it is a good or bad moral question first THEN probably answer it? ( I don't know if this is a personal preference but I hate it when people do this I would give them a question and they refer back to something ethical such as religion or saying why would I even think about that cause is bad or 'wrong' this especially annoys me in debates cause once they refer to ethics I know the debate would end and would be rendered useless cause I can't answer back to something ethical quick enough cause I have to rationalize and apply logic into it.
for example: I asked a friend that What if somebody likes he'll and was sent to hell will it be a punishment or not? It was just a theoritical question then he goes saying that it was a stupid question then I would ask why he would say that I shouldn't even be thinking about it cause I would be questioning god and I said that it was just a hypothesis and then he says that god would just change him to make him hate he'll so i guess he did answer it but it is not very satisfying ;-

So an INFP cares heavily about doing the right thing and the first thing they do is think if it is a morally good thing to do and because their Ti is low they wouldn't like theoritical questions and scenarios amiright?


----------

